# How can people move house and leave their animals behind



## cheryl (Jul 7, 2012)

It makes me mad..and i don't know how people can just up and leave and have no consideration for the animal they have given no thought to..and just leave..

I guess these kinds of people aren't connected to their pets..i just don't know what goes through people's minds...don't they stop and think how is the animal gonna feed itself....or do they think someone will come along and take on their responsibility...for crying out loud!

I think about these poor animals that are just left behind...one day the animal has an owner..next their owner disappears..never to return...it's sad.

I say this cause the people down the street moved and just left their cat behind..i have given him a home for the last couple months now..he's a nice boy..very affectionate..lovely eyes..nice colouring

Sometimes people make me so mad!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree!

I wonder the same thing when I visit our humane society and the tag reads...owner moving. Moving? Moving!? Are you taking your kids with? Your TV? 

I know there extenuating circumstances and some people just can't provide the pet with a home anymore. But more often than not I'm sure it's a case of getting a pet before committing to the work involved. They tire of it and there goes the pet. So sad


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 7, 2012)

We had a family move out suddenly in our neighborhood and leave 4dogs behind... They were discovered for almost 2weeks!!! it was only when someone heard some crying, that they call the police... 2 of them had died and the other 2 we very sick  people make me SO angry!


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 7, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> I agree!
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I visit our humane society and the tag reads...owner moving. Moving? Moving!? Are you taking your kids with? Your TV?
> 
> I know there extenuating circumstances and some people just can't provide the pet with a home anymore. But more often than not I'm sure it's a case of getting a pet before committing to the work involved. They tire of it and there goes the pet. So sad



I volunteered at a rescue when I was a teenager and a woman came and surrendered her little choc poodle, because she got a new sofa and she no longer matched the sofa!!!!! People are so ignorant!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 7, 2012)

BunMommaD wrote:


> agnesthelion wrote:
> 
> 
> > I agree!
> ...



Wow. No words. :shock:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2012)

BunMommaD wrote:


> We had a family move out suddenly in our neighborhood and leave 4dogs behind... They were discovered for almost 2weeks!!! it was only when someone heard some crying, that they call the police... 2 of them had died and the other 2 we very sick  people make me SO angry!



Oh my gosh that's heart breaking...how can someone do that!....i guess these kinds of people just have no conscience....it's sad to treat an animal in such a way...it brings tears to my eyes just thinking about the animals that have been left behind and they sit there and wait and wait for their human's to come back....makes me wanna knock some sense into people..


----------



## cheryl (Jul 8, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> I agree!
> 
> I wonder the same thing when I visit our humane society and the tag reads...owner moving. Moving? Moving!? Are you taking your kids with? Your TV?
> 
> I know there extenuating circumstances and some people just can't provide the pet with a home anymore. But more often than not I'm sure it's a case of getting a pet before committing to the work involved. They tire of it and there goes the pet. So sad



I also agree...i got my dog Steffy from the animal welfare league...her owners were moving overseas...but it still makes me wonder though..we had steffy for almost 14 years she was the best dog ever...had to put her to sleep a few years ago though due to chronic health issues..

But come on leaving a pet behind...i guess they don't feel guilty for doing such a thing..


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 8, 2012)

Sometimes people are evicted or foreclosed on & can't take the pets, but it doesn't take long to take them to a shelter. Some people are so uninformed they don't realize animals have feelings etc. Any creature that has nerve endings have feelings or pain or hunger etc.

But people do lots of crazy things, to pets, children, etc.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2012)

that really is very sad...on top of abandonment neglect is just as bad. my hubbys parents have a neighbor who has this beaaautiful teddy bear looking aussie whose terrified of nearly everyone. at 2 years old they cut his tail off cause they wanted him to have a shorter tail. they let his fur get matted so bad ect and never let him inside. neighbors take care of him. i keep telling hubby when we have a yard im taking him. hes a sweet boy. its hard seeing all these animals all the time, specially on craigslist that need homes and the excuses sometimes are just crazy...like these people that have a dog for 10 years then rehome it...what kind of home do you think a dog that old will get. so sad.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 8, 2012)

It should be considered a crime to leave any animal behind when someone moves from a home, apartment, etc. 

It is heartbreaking to think how those animals feel when more and more time goes by and their owners never come home. Not to mention the even more critical issue of leaving them behind with no one caring for the animal. Basically they are left to starve to death with no chance at survival unless someone finds them and helps them.

So very cruel and so very sad.....makes me really not like people


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 8, 2012)

One of our friends in CA used to process foreclosures and she found 2 bunnies left in a garage in the July heat. We named them Ted and Charlene and they were two of the sweetest bunnies we ever had. Ted would even play fetch with a wicker ball.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 8, 2012)

Larry I remember reading another post from you about Ted the rabbit who fetched...cutest thing I've ever heard.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 8, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> One of our friends in CA used to process foreclosures and she found 2 bunnies left in a garage in the July heat. We named them Ted and Charlene and they were two of the sweetest bunnies we ever had. Ted would even play fetch with a wicker ball.



Those two bunnies were very lucky to have made their way to your home 

A bunny who plays fetch, now thats cool :coolness:


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

fuzz16 wrote:


> that really is very sad...on top of abandonment neglect is just as bad. my hubbys parents have a neighbor who has this beaaautiful teddy bear looking aussie whose terrified of nearly everyone. at 2 years old they cut his tail off cause they wanted him to have a shorter tail. they let his fur get matted so bad ect and never let him inside. neighbors take care of him. i keep telling hubby when we have a yard im taking him. hes a sweet boy. its hard seeing all these animals all the time, specially on craigslist that need homes and the excuses sometimes are just crazy...like these people that have a dog for 10 years then rehome it...what kind of home do you think a dog that old will get. so sad.



Yep i'm with ya there..and i understand completely....there is a website called Gumtree,i suppose it would be like craigslist over there.....anyway all you see are these unwanted animals....and yeah it's sad when you see how old the animal is...i mean i understand about the one's that are moving overseas and that...it's the people that just blatantly don't care..that i have a problem with...like Orlena said it's not that hard to take the animal to the welfare.....they know it's wrong just to leave the animal behind..


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

luvthempigs wrote:


> It should be considered a crime to leave any animal behind when someone moves from a home, apartment, etc.
> 
> It is heartbreaking to think how those animals feel when more and more time goes by and their owners never come home. Not to mention the even more critical issue of leaving them behind with no one caring for the animal. Basically they are left to starve to death with no chance at survival unless someone finds them and helps them.
> 
> So very cruel and so very sad.....makes me really not like people




I agree with you..


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> One of our friends in CA used to process foreclosures and she found 2 bunnies left in a garage in the July heat. We named them Ted and Charlene and they were two of the sweetest bunnies we ever had. Ted would even play fetch with a wicker ball.



Oh i'm so glad those two bunnies got themselves a wonderful home with you Larry..

Gee even being a real estate agent i can just imagine what they have come across after someone has moved out..


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 9, 2012)

Around here, the rescues and good shelters are all full. they all charge you for surrenders too. I found a dog and took it to the pound hoping itd find its home and they wanted me to pay 100$ to surrender it even though i found it on the side of the road...i took him home and he stayed for a weekend till i found his owners


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2012)

They charge for strays? I knew they charged if it was your own pet, but a stray? That's crazy.

I don't know if it is the economy or that people are getting stupider, but all the shelters are full here too. I'm taking in two rabbits from Florida that were set to be killed today. They were both turned in because their people were moving. Do you suppose they turned their TV into Best Buy because they were moving and couldn't take it with them?

I hate people


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 9, 2012)

Charging to take in strays just leads to people not bothering to take them to a shelter. Maybe the shelter doesn't believe they really are strays. And wouldn't the people bringing in the dog just tie it to the door of the shelter or some such.

In the little town near me, the Post Office employees came in one morning & found a cat had been shoved through a PO Box.


----------



## nermal71 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sadly when people are desperate they do some very desperate and often stupid things. Desperation leads people to not think. When you are losing your home and there are no rentals in your area that allow pets (all too common here in Illinois) you have no choice but to rehome them. If its a case of a roof over your head for your family or your pets then the pets have to be re-homed. To say bet they took their tv...I see your point, but really a landlord isn't going to tell you "Sorry we won't rent to you and your kids if you have a tv". They will say "No dogs allowed". And yes our shelters here charge and they charge ALOT. I understand they have bills to pay. But when someone comes to you (and I've seen this happen) because they need to relinquish their cat that they can no longer feed or care for because they have lost their job, are losing their home, and they are now on welfare trying to feed their kids and the shelter says well yes we'll take your cat but it's $115 relinquish fee. Really?!?! Then they wonder why they find them dumped. Believe me I do NOT agree with people just dumping their pets. And while I do think alot of people are stupid and give them up for dumb reasons, their are ALOT of people right now that have no other alternative but to re-home. And when they are told its an amount to do this that they can't possibly come up with they do dumb things.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 9, 2012)

@nermal71. That's why I said in my post that I know there are extenuating circumstances where people can't provide a home for their pet anymore. The tv example was directed towards people who abandon them because they tire of the work involved with their pet or that they just don't want it anymore.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2012)

I guess I have just seen so many animals at the shelter because people just don't want to deal with the logistical hasstles taking an animal with you when you move presents. It is just easier to get rid of the one they have and get a new one once they are settled. To me, there is a clear difference to me between the pair of rabbits that were given up because their person got cancer and the ones that were dumped due to moving.

Yes there can be circumstances but so many times it is lazyness, which in my book is not a good excuse.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2012)

I rented a van and we drove 12 hours strait thru to get our 17 bunnies here. The only animal we left behind was a feral cat we'd been feeding for 13 years. It would have to be indoors here and I'm allergic to cats--hospital time allergic. The person we sold the house to said she would keep feeding her. Plus the neighbor next door used to feed her--I think she had 5 or 6 total spots. I do miss her, my Koi pond, and our fruit trees.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

It's just a sad life for a lot of animals out there...i guess i'm just to sensitive when it comes to animals.

I'm just mentioning about myself here...i could never just up and leave and leave behind or dump one of my pets.
Like i have said i do understand about some circumstances that people have to rehome their pet....it's the people that move leave their pet behind and those people just get on with their lives...don't they stop to think..ohh gee how is this animal gonna feed itself...these people go home sit down have their tea and think nothing about that animal which is all alone.....because they are probably thinking someone will come along and rescue it...i have a problem with that..

I have heard to many stories about people leaving their pets behind....sometimes the animal is found to late and it died from starvation....what about the people who don't give a crap about their bunnies sitting in a cage...just waiting to be fed...a lot of times there will be a bunny that survives and his mate has died in the cage...cause he couldn't stand being hungry anymore..that's not nice for someone to find..

I speak for the one's that cannot speak for themselves..


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> In the little town near me, the Post Office employees came in one morning & found a cat had been shoved through a PO Box.



Oh my freakin gosh..how cruel can people be..


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 9, 2012)

Abandoning a pet and re-homing are two very different things. 

I dont understand the mentality of getting rid of a pet (because its easier) and then replacing it once your moved into a new place with another one. I mean really???? You have a bond with that pet and a responsibility to that pet (any animal you bring into your home) and to me there IS NO EXCUSE to leave an animal behind in an empty building left to fend for itself until some unexpecting person comes along (hopefully before its too late) and steps in to do the right thing.

To me a pet is the same thing as a child. They are unable to care for themselves. Ultimately you are responsible, no excuses. In my life I have had to move, I have lost a job and have gone through a divorce all without abandoning my pets.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

luvthempigs wrote:


> Abandoning a pet and re-homing are two very different things.
> 
> I dont understand the mentality of getting rid of a pet (because its easier) and then replacing it once your moved into a new place with another one. I mean really???? You have a bond with that pet and a responsibility to that pet (any animal you bring into your home) and to me there IS NO EXCUSE to leave an animal behind in an empty building left to fend for itself until some unexpecting person comes along (hopefully before its too late) and steps in to do the right thing.
> 
> To me a pet is the same thing as a child. They are unable to care for themselves. Ultimately you are responsible, no excuses. In my life I have had to move, I have lost a job and have gone through a divorce all without abandoning my pets.



Yep..i agree...when you take in an animal..you have to be responsible....that animal cannot talk..and say please don't leave me behind...your my family.....take me with you...so so sad..


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 9, 2012)

Sadly, abandoning a pet in a home happens more than you would like to think. One would hope that the person could at least make an anonymous phone call to someone that could go and rescue them. We have taken a lot of rabbits that have been found that way. Some have been too late to save. It's an all too common problem in today's economy. At least take the pets to your local humane society. At the worst, they won't be starved to death.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 9, 2012)

I agree Patti..it's not hard to make a phone call for the animals sake....come on how can someone just leave and don't look back..obviously they have no guilty conscience..how can someone let an animal go hungry...hurts my heart just thinking about it..


----------



## Oxy Rabbit (Jul 10, 2012)

It is a testimonial of a throwaway society, people not raised to take responsability for their actions and commitments. Both of my dog's are strays from sheriff's "pounds" Both were added to the family just days before they would have been puy down. I prefer to go there when looking to add another member to the mix. (so far 5 people, 2 dogs, 2 ducks, 1 cat, and 11 pond goldfish). 
My one irratation is with some of the shelters. Some have adoption fees that range up to $400.00. Looking at it financially I can get a breed from a reputable breeder for less. The statement about surrender fees is also insane. okay enough ranting.


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 10, 2012)

Our first cat was abandoned when the previous tenants of the house we rented moved. It was December and the left her outside by herself. My husband swore he hated cats and didn't want her to hang around. My grandma bought her food and we put a cardboard box out on the porch with a blanket, food and water (turned to where the wind wouldn't whip through it). Every time the door opened the cat ran in and went straight to the spot in front of the furnace. I kept taking her back outside but hated it. I came home one day to find her inside. I started to scoot her out when I realized my husband was stretched out on the couch watching me. He said "she can stay, her name is Puddin" and that was that.


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 10, 2012)

MyJuneAngel wrote:


> Our first cat was abandoned when the previous tenants of the house we rented moved. It was December and the left her outside by herself. My husband swore he hated cats and didn't want her to hang around. My grandma bought her food and we put a cardboard box out on the porch with a blanket, food and water (turned to where the wind wouldn't whip through it). Every time the door opened the cat ran in and went straight to the spot in front of the furnace. I kept taking her back outside but hated it. I came home one day to find her inside. I started to scoot her out when I realized my husband was stretched out on the couch watching me. He said "she can stay, her name is Puddin" and that was that.



That made me cry... What a sweet guy! My hubby hates cats lol we had a stray hanging around our house last winter... She would always run in our garage when it opened... I let her stay in there to get out from the cold... But he wouldn't let me feed her... Well sadly she got hit by a car a few weeks later and my husband saw it happen! He called me hysterical and he scooped her up and rushed her to the vets... She didn't make it, but he paid to have her cremated and we have her ashes sitting on the self with our other pets! He said he didn't want her to just be thrown away...


----------



## littl3red (Jul 11, 2012)

My mom used to be a real estate agent... Oh the stories one would hear from her and her co-workers! Like the time she walked into a vacant house with her clients, only to find cat poo ALL OVER THE FLOOR. There were three cats left there, if I remember correctly. I don't know how they could do that. Do they not know that cats can feel? They at least have to acknowledge the fact that cats can starve... People are sick.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 12, 2012)

A couple years ago we started feeding a cat outside when his owner moved out next door and left him. Unfortunately we couldn't get our hands on him. We set up a hide box so he could get out of the snow and wind, food, and water. 

Unfortunately we are pretty sure a fox ended up taking him. He just dissapeared one day.


----------

